# [SOLVED] asus x58l wont boot



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

hi all really hoping that someone can help , last night i was on my girfriends laptop an all was fine then this afternoon i turned it on an was on it for about half hour when a microsoft security essantials message popped up so i clicked on clean computer as always an then a minute later security essentails crashed an then i got the blue crash screen an ever since then the laptop wont boot ive tried changing the boot sequence moving the ram stick taking the hard drive out an back in again to make sure its in correctly ive cleaned the motherboard an the fan an ive run the recovery disk an driver disk a few times but still nothing it gets past the asus splash screen an then gets stuck on a black screen with a line flashing in the top left corner.

has anybody got any idea what this could be please can someone help me as im gonna have a very angry missus if i dont get this fixed soon.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

Hello romford and welcome to TSF,

Download the UBCD from the link in my signature.
Burn it to a CD.
If you are using Win7 to burn, then just double click the .iso file.
If you are using Vista/XP, you will need to use a program like imgburn

Once it is on CD, boot your laptop to it.
Under HDD > Diagnosis, select your hard drive's manufacturer's HDD Diagnostic utility. If you don't know your HDD manufacturer, run the Hitachi Drive Fitness Test.

Run the quick test, if it passes, run the long test.
If it fails one or both of the tests your HDD has failed.

Post back the results.


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

hi ive just finished the tests an it passes both of them what should i do now?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

What happens when you try and boot to the hard drive? Do you get a message?


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

just get a black screen with a line flashing in the top left corner


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

Let's take this one step at a time.

At the Asus screen, press F9 to activate the recovery partition.

Let me know if it loads, and if it does, tell me the options it gives you.


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

no that hasent loaded ive just tried it and the ubcd has loaded again but i have got a recovery disk should i run that instead


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

Did you create the recovery disc, or did it come with the comptuer?


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

it came with the laptop


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

Okay, Boot to the recovery disc. Hopefully it is an install disc, rather than a platform specific image..

Let me know what choices the restore disc gives you.


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

i think its a platform specific image as it says its for asus computers only but ill boot it an tell ya what it says anyway


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

the options its giving me is to recover windows to first partition only recover windows to entire hd or recover windows to entire hd with 2 partition.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

Yes, it is a platform specific image. What we want to do is attempt to repair windows.

Next thing I would like you to try is to invoke the advanced boot options menu.

It is important to have no USB peripherals inserted in the laptop at this time, also make sure that the CD/DVD tray is empty.

Tap F8 immediately after the BIOS boot screen (Asus splashscreen). If all goes well, you will be given a menu to choose from. If it doesn't work the first time, try it a few more times to be sure.

Post back if you successfully get the menu or cannot access it.


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

still not getting anything


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

What operating system is on the computer?

I had assumed Vista, but this is not your laptop...


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

yer its vista mate


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

Do you have access to another Vista install disc?
It doesn't matter if it is OEM or Retail, it just matters it matches your OS type (x32/x64).


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

no i havent.


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

hi mate are you coming back online anytime tonight dont wanna be rude just want to know if its safe for me to go sleep?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

I am trying to figure a way to repair your MBR and get Windows booted. Please give me a little time, I may need to experiment a little bit.

Go ahead and get some rest. I will work on some options tonight and if I find one I will let you know.

See if you can locate a Vista installation disc. If you do find one, post back here and I will be with you as soon as I am online.

Good night.


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

oh ok kool thanks mate like i say wasent trying to be rude an im really grateful for you doing this for me


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

It is all good. I had to take a break from TSF to drive home! Hopefully I can find something that will keep you from having to restore Windows.


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

oh ok thanks again for doing this an having to restore windows isnt the ed of the world even if i lose all her files i think shell be realived to at least have her laptop back


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

Well, we won't let you lose her files. As long as you have another computer, we can get you backed up. Then you can reinstall Windows and all will be good!

If you would rather that option, just let me know and I will tell you what you need.


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

that probably sounds like itll be easier an qucicker so well try that.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

If your computer is a Desktop and supports SATA

What you will need.
An open SATA socket.
A SATA cable. (if the optical drive is SATA you can just borrow it for the procedure)


What you will do.
Turn off and unplug the computer
Remove the side cover
Attach the hard drive to a SATA port on the motherboard
Attach a SATA power connector to the drive
Plug in and power on the computer
Once in Windows, the laptop's drive will install
All you need to do now is copy the photo's/documents etc. to a folder on the computer.
User documents can be found in C:\user\"UserName" and sometimes in C:\user\shared

If your other computer is a laptop...

You will need an external SATA drive enclosure.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._re=sata_enclosure_2.5-_-17-707-140-_-Product

What you will do.

Install the laptop HDD in the external enclosure.
Attach it to power and an open USB port on the computer.
Let Windows install the HDD.
Copy documents/photos to a folder on the host computer!

Viola! you are done with your backup.
You will not be able to save installed programs this way.

Then you will reinstall the HDD to the laptop and perform the system recovery with the Asus disc.


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

oh ok thanks for that have you not had any joy trying to find a soloution the other way dont worry if you havent its just that with christmas coming up cant really afford to be buying anything at the minute you know how it is.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

I have a few ideas but nothing concrete now. Too bad you don't live down the street, I'd let you borrow one of my Vista installation discs.

By the way... Which Vista is on there x32 or x64?


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

haha thanks for ther offer but i think london might be just a tad to far from you mate is there not anything on that ubcd disk that would help only asking as ive noticed a ouple things on there like mbr tool an mbr work


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

I have never been able to successfully repair a broken MBR with UBCD. And until I can successfully test it to work, I can't recommend it.

There are descriptions of each tool on the UBCD site along with links to the software developer's pages. If you want to do a little research yourself and would like to try it out, that is entirely your option. As of right now, the only thing you have to lose is the Missus' information.


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

ok if youve never been able to fix things like this with th ubcd that i dont wanna risk it as im sure you have more experience in things like this then me. 

anyway thanks for trying to help me im now going sleep as its half 4 in the morning here, so if you figure out a way to fix it let me know ill be back on here in boyt 12 hours probably. 

ill talk to you tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

Cheers and good night!


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

hi mate how are you have you any morr ideas about how to solve this?


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

ps ive just loaded the laptop up an iys now saying that the operating system is missing


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

hi mate ive now got the laptop to load by reinstalling windows but only problem is that i cant connect to the internet could this be a driver problem?


----------



## romford (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: asus x58l wont boot*

this has now been resolved thanks for all your help gavin


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No problem. Sorry I wasn't around for your last few questions!

I am glad you have it sorted!


----------

